# [Ebay] Olympus E-P1 inkl. 14-42mm Zuiko Digital &amp; Soligor Blitz Leitzahl 40



## Snake999888 (13. Januar 2011)

Verkaufe in Ebay meine E-P1, da ich wieder auf eine vollwertige DSLR umsteigen will.

Olympus E-P1:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220724729973&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Blitz:
cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll


LG


----------

